# ربط التايمر وعمله



## طالب علم مبتدئ (27 سبتمبر 2009)

حيرتي كبيرة في وظيفة وربط تايمر الثلاجة النوفروست وخاصة ربط الثرموستات بالتايمر وكم عددالا طراف التي تتكون منها الثرموستات وكيفية ربطها بالسخان والتايمر ولو امكن بالصور



أخوكم في حيرة من امرة افيدوا اخيكم في الله وجزاكم كل الخير:5:


----------



## اديب اديب (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

الصورة موجودة بالملفات المرفقة

الرقم السري
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد


----------



## إبن رشد (4 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي الرقم السري لا يعمل


----------



## على الشاعر (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ان شاء الله تعالى ساقوم بوضع فيديو تعليمى خاص باجهزة التبريد والتكييف 

انتظرونا ,,,,,


----------



## مدكور عرابى (14 مايو 2010)

أخى اين الرقم السرى لفك الضغط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مدكور عرابى (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخى الملف اتفتح بس ياريت الشرح مع الرسم


----------



## المهندس العدني3 (14 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم


----------



## djamel2007 (14 مايو 2010)

*أخي الرقم السري لا يعمل*


----------



## اديب اديب (14 مايو 2010)

الرقم السري شغال مءة بالمءة
ما عليكم سوى عمل نسخ ل
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد
ثم لصقها عند طلب الرقم السري
نسخ ولصق تفتح الصورة


اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد


----------



## momjak (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (17 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وكل سنه والجميــــــــع بألف خير وعافيــــــه 

اسمحو لي بالمشاركه بهذا الموضوع بحكم عمل زمان في هذا النوع من الثلاجات 








*تتشابه جميع الدوائر الكهربائيه للثلاجات النوفرست من حيث فكرة العمل فكلها واحده ( تجمعها طريقة اذابه الثلج بواسطه السخان الكهربائي . ) ولكي نلم بالعمل بهذه الثلاجات يلزمنا الالمام الجيد بكل الاجزاء الكهربائيه لهذا النظام ..وخاصه الاجزاء الاضافية التي لاتوجد في الثلاجات العاديه إضافه الى الالمام الجيد بالكهرباء وخاصه طرق ربط المقاومات ( مروحه + ريليه سخان ) او مفاتيح فتح وغلق ( زي المفتاح اللي يشغل اللمبة اللي بداخل الثلاجه .. بتوفر هذه الخلفيه لديك وإلمامك بكل الاجزاء المكونه لهذا النظام تستطيع ان تقوم باصلاح أي ثلاجة مهما كان حجمها او كهربتها .. ( يعني صدقني حتزبطها وانت مغمض ) ههههه عموما في بدايه حياتي العمليه مانكد علي زي هذه الثلاجات يعني الواحد لايتصور انه بين يوم وليله بيلم بهذا النوع من الثلاجات **

نبدا بالشرح ع بركة الله :- 

اولا ساتحدث عن بعض الاجزاء الكهربائيه لهذا النوع وسابدا باهمها وهو التايمـــر 
التايمر هذا ياشباب تاتي به اربعه اطراف توصيل 
1و2 طاقه للكويل 
3 مخرج للكمبريسر ودائرته والمشار اليها في الرسم باللون الاحمر والازرق 
4 – مخرج للسخان ودائرته المشار اليها باللون البني والازرق 

طريقة فحص التايمر ابسط مما تتصور ... ماعليك من الارقام اذا مافيه قدامك خريطه .. فرضا واحد جاب لك تايمر ماقد مر عليك من قبل وقالك افحصه ..اوك ..قلنا لاي تايمر من هذا النوع اربعه اطراف او مخارج هذا على ايام ماكنت اشتغل الشغلات اللي زي كذا .. اظن للحين الوضع على ماهو المهم .. تجيك في التايمر زر وسهم فيه مخرجين بلاقيهم متوصلين مع بعض مهما لفيت هذا الزر ( هذين هما طرفين الطاقه للتايمر ) طبعا واحد منهم ( نسميه المشترك ) يعطي مخرج الكمبرويسر كهرباء ولما نكون بحاجه لادابه الثلج نفس هذا الطرف يقطع الكهرباء عن مخرج الكمبرويسر ويعطيها للسخان باقي للان معاك مخرجين مش عارفين بتوع ايه يامعلم ..لما تجي تلف الزر بتلاقي مخرج واحد ياخد فتره اطول موصلا مع طرف التايمر اللي قلنا عليه مشترك هذا مخرج الكمبرويسر طبعا الرابع خلاص بيكون معروووف وهو مخرج السخان 


ثرموستات السخان وفيوز الحمايه .. القطعتين هذه تؤام بتلاجات تلاقيهم حاضنين بعي وبثلاجات كل واحد لحاله..فكرة عملهم بسيطه واحد لين يذوب الثلج يوصل كهرباء والثاني يفصل السخان عند ارتفاع درجه حراره كويل التبريد لدرجه عاليه زي الافولرلود 

ساتحدث عن اغلب الاعطال الكهربائيه لهذا النوع من الثلاجات 

1 – السخان لايعمل .... طريقه فحصه سهله ومعروفه 

2- التايمر لايعمل تلاقيه علق ع وضع التبريد فقظ وطريقه فحصه ومبدا عمله تحدثث عنها 

3 – ترموستات السخان لايعمل أي لايسمح بوصل الكهرباء للسخان .. افضل يتم تغييره من القطعه اللي قلنا عليها زي الاوفرلود .. باقي الشغلات زي الثلاجات العاديه .. الكمبرويسر والمرواح وغيره اعتقد فحصها بسيطه ومعروفه ..

المشار اليه باللون الاخضر في الرسمه شغاله في الوضعين .. تبريد او ازاله الثلج *


----------



## مستريورك (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## حرفووش (25 يونيو 2011)

http://img105.herosh.com/2011/06/13/560060018.gif


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (25 يونيو 2011)

_شكرا لك اخي مجهودجميل_


----------



## احمد رجب هاشم (27 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا الرقم السرى يعمل


----------

